# backpacking trip to Uintas



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Starting to plan summer and need suggestions/ advice on a 3 day Uinta backpacking / fishing excursion. My kids and I do a backpacking trip yearly. Last year was Supai. Year before we did Fish/ Sand/ and Round lake in the Uintas. Or maybe you have a different suggestion?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Goob?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

There was a recent informative thread about the Uintas that has mysteriously dissapeared...? :?

You can find a little info here.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31936


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> There was a recent informative thread about the Uintas that has mysteriously dissapeared...? :?
> 
> You can find a little info here.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31936


No mystery about that fiasco. I moved the "Kingfisher and Goob trumping one another with Uintas Pictures" thread from General Fishing to Fishing Trips. I accidently left a shadow post of the thread in General Fishing. So then I deleted the shadow thread....bad deal....It deletes the other thread too.

Dangit, that was a goodun. And I know Kingfisher worked as hard as I did getting the old photos up. (Kingfisher's pics had horses in them...and anything that has to do with farm animals takes twice as long as normal.  )


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well goob, I guess you guys will have to do it all over again! :mrgreen: 

That was a good'un..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

rifleman said:


> Starting to plan summer and need suggestions/ advice on a 3 day Uinta backpacking / fishing excursion. My kids and I do a backpacking trip yearly. Last year was Supai. Year before we did Fish/ Sand/ and Round lake in the Uintas. Or maybe you have a different suggestion?


OK, I recommend you go to Big Dog Lake out of the Moon Lake Trailhead. It's up in Brown Duck Basin. I've been up in the basin but missed Big Dog. I think the lake presently holds Utah's grayling record.

Take lots of pictures. Be sure to mark numerous waypoints of hot spots on a GPS. Bring limit(s) of grayling home and smoke them for me, easy on the brown sugar. Report all, in a timely fashion, to me in a PM.

thanks, Igottagitbak2wurk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Well goob, I guess you guys will have to do it all over again! :mrgreen:
> 
> That was a good'un..


Yeah, I was gittin' all jacked up.

Kingfisher and I were posted some cool pics in the middle of the night before I nuked the thread...too bad.

That's the 3rd time I've taken a thread out like that; what a dope.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Kingfisher and I were posted some cool pics in the middle of the night before I nuked the thread...too bad.
> 
> *That's the 3rd time I've taken a thread out like that*; what a dope.


Good going Goobie !!

I think we should start keeping an 'eye' on you... :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic .45. 

Fox are gone up here in Hooterville. Sasquatch, wolves, and shedheads scared them away!!


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip....and the laughs! Keep throwing Uintah hiking trip ideas at us!!! Or anywhere else!! Boulders? etc?


----------

